# adding to m&p soap bases



## cmg1177 (Nov 9, 2009)

Can you add different butters,oils to M&P to give it a CP effect? Like Shea butter, Mango butter, cocoa butter, etc.. Or add like Jojoba or Sweet almond oil? My M&P doesn't seem to last long in the shower,lol! :roll:


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Nov 10, 2009)

Yes, you can. Here is a link with a few recipes. 

http://www.aussiesoapsupplies.com.au/Melt-&-Pour-Soap-Information- Tutorials-and-Recipes-p-191.html


----------

